# '05 Altima 3.5SL w/ Bose question ...



## dmurphy (Sep 21, 2004)

OK folks, before I go ripping the dashboard apart in my 4-day-old Altima ...

My objective is to somehow get my iPod to connect to the stock Bose head unit on the Altima ...

My question is this:

The Bose stereo claims to be "Satellite ready" (I Don't have an XM or Sirius receiver)... What, pray tell, does that mean?

Could it possibly mean that there's a line-in on the back of the unit, or is that WAY too simple for it to be true?

Anyone have a diagram of this thing? And even more important... any suggestions on how to hook an iPod up to it?

Thanks!

--DM


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

dmurphy said:


> OK folks, before I go ripping the dashboard apart in my 4-day-old Altima ...
> 
> My objective is to somehow get my iPod to connect to the stock Bose head unit on the Altima ...
> 
> ...


ok. As most BOSE systems I've seen in Nissans, they have certain inputs on the back, but only for specific devices. Usually there is a CD-changer controler which means you can interface directly with a CD-changer through your radio's controls (I believe Nissan currently supports Clarion CD changers with Ce-Net).

Your satellite-ready radio is like that. It has a port on the back that can connect with an XM receiver where you can control the satellite radio through the HU. It will not work w/o the receiver.

------------------

Moving on to the IPOD issue. It is 99.999% unlikely you will have any IPOD interface whatsoever. Car manufacturers like BMW and VW are starting to come out with ways to directly hook your IPOD to the car stereo but it'll be a few years before you see anything like that come out in Nissans.

Another way to hook it up is through an auxilary RCA input. I am still very doubtful you have one on the Bose HU.

Finally, the most likely way you can play the IPOD on your radio is using a tape cassette adaptor. I'm sure your HU can play an audio cassette. You can find the adaptor at wal-mart or such, it plugs into the IPODs headphone jack and then the adaptor pops right into the head unit like a standard tape. It is also CD-quality sound.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 21, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> ok. As most BOSE systems I've seen in Nissans, they have certain inputs on the back, but only for specific devices. Usually there is a CD-changer controler which means you can interface directly with a CD-changer through your radio's controls (I believe Nissan currently supports Clarion CD changers with Ce-Net).
> 
> Your satellite-ready radio is like that. It has a port on the back that can connect with an XM receiver where you can control the satellite radio through the HU. It will not work w/o the receiver.


Well, there's no CD changer control I'm sure, since the 6-disc changer is integrated into the head unit.



> Moving on to the IPOD issue. It is 99.999% unlikely you will have any IPOD interface whatsoever. Car manufacturers like BMW and VW are starting to come out with ways to directly hook your IPOD to the car stereo but it'll be a few years before you see anything like that come out in Nissans.
> 
> Another way to hook it up is through an auxilary RCA input. I am still very doubtful you have one on the Bose HU.
> 
> Finally, the most likely way you can play the IPOD on your radio is using a tape cassette adaptor. I'm sure your HU can play an audio cassette. You can find the adaptor at wal-mart or such, it plugs into the IPODs headphone jack and then the adaptor pops right into the head unit like a standard tape. It is also CD-quality sound.


There is no cassette player in the '05 Altima. (at least not with the Bose stereo...)

Also, I was looking for something similar to the PIE GM9-AUX, which is what I used in my '00 Grand Am. It emulated a CD changer, and just had 2 RCA inputs... did the trick for me.

What I found for the Altima is this:

http://www.carstereohelp.org/MP3/MP3Nissan.htm

That's very similar to the GM9-AUX, and seems like it'll do the trick.

It basically emulates the XM/Sirius receiver, and fools the HU into thinking it's talking to the Sat receiver.

Good stuff. I'll have to pick one up and let ya'll know how it goes ...

Next question: Does anyone have a takeapart diagram for the HU in the '05 Altima? I need to know how to get the HU out without damaging anything ...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

sounds like a winner.

Not sure how to get the radio out in the new altima. You usualy jus follow and remove all trim around the radio until you can get to the screws.


----------

